
Roy Orbison hologram concert in L.A. invites awe and debate - spking
http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-orbison-hologram-20181006-story.html
======
kopo
Wow! I haven't seen projections that look that clear. I can't tell how they
are even doing this. What are they projecting the light on? Is there a person
in some spl black suit standing there?

~~~
kopo
Found this cool vid explaining things -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuNj_rqx04o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuNj_rqx04o)

